# Question about problematic citizens?



## keybug55 (Jul 27, 2013)

What does telling Isabelle about problematic citizens do exactly?


----------



## Fame (Jul 27, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> What does telling Isabelle about problematic citizens do exactly?



um if they came from another town wearing a design that was inappropriate (swear words oh so naughty, or nude stuff)
or had a bad catch phrase like swear words


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 27, 2013)

It changes the way they look/behave. For instance, if you report one of your villagers for inappropriate clothing, they'll have different clothing a few days later.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 27, 2013)

I think it's suppose to change their catchphrase back to default, remove the clothes they are wearing, and delete their letters.

In my own experience, the clothes option doesn't work. I tried it twice and the villager still wouldn't change their clothes.


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 27, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I think it's suppose to change their catchphrase back to default, remove the clothes they are wearing, and delete their letters.
> 
> In my own experience, the clothes option doesn't work. I tried it twice and the villager still wouldn't change their clothes.



I guess it's only for patterned clothing


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 27, 2013)

Kippla said:


> It changes the way they look/behave. For instance, if you report one of your villagers for inappropriate clothing, they'll have different clothing a few days later.



They change it right after you request it.
As keybug said, it's probably patterns only.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 27, 2013)

I am 99% Sure it's patterns only based on my usage of Problematic citizens.

However. Maybe it gives the villager their default clothing. So it would be useless if they are wearing their default clothing.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 27, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I am 99% Sure it's patterns only based on my usage of Problematic citizens.
> 
> However. Maybe it gives the villager their default clothing. So it would be useless if they are wearing their default clothing.



It doesn't. My villagers always get one of the gym tees.


----------

